# Snowy Ruins



## JRE313 (Mar 23, 2013)

I know this isn't much but I hope you enjoy!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 24, 2013)

Very surreal!


----------



## FanBoy (Mar 24, 2013)

The dynamic range is quite even.

The sky and foreground elements are good.


----------



## sandollars (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely.  I can feel the cold and the warmth.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

JRE313 said:


> I know this isn't much



I hovered over the thread title to get a preview of what was in this thread and I almost didn't open it because of the quoted bit.  I did end up opening it obviously and I was glad that I did, I like the image and I did quite enjoy it!

How we present our work and what we say about it is as important as the work itself.  If we preface it with a negative that is how others will approach it, I opened this thread not expecting much and even after seeing the image and liking it I was looking for what was wrong with it because ... it's "not much" .  If you are happy with your work, as you should be here then share that energy with your words.


----------



## handsomejackuk (Mar 25, 2013)

dont like it... its too orangey...with purple snow...


----------



## TimothyJinx (Mar 25, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Mully (Mar 25, 2013)

I usually don't like high dynamic images but for some reason i like this one....the elements just look right....Nice job.


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't usually do HDR like this.   

But I'm happy that some people do.   The image makes me want to pull on my boots and go exploring the background.   Well done.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Mar 26, 2013)

Very different way of presenting snow in an image.  I'm a fan, but I think it would be better if the snow was a purer white.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 26, 2013)

Never introduce your work by saying it sucks.


----------



## JRE313 (Mar 26, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Never introduce your work by saying it sucks.



good point!


----------



## JRE313 (Mar 26, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> JRE313 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this isn't much
> ...



Understood!


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 26, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> JRE313 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this isn't much
> ...




Well clearly that's not true. This entire thread is filled with positive acknowledgment AND you clicked into the thread.


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Apr 4, 2013)

I like it - beautiful colors.  The white could be a bit whiter but that's the only - I can find


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 5, 2013)

I like it, especially where the colour from the sunset is reflecting off the dirt in the foreground


----------



## stevensondrive (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks more like an oil painting than a picture.  Well done!


----------

